
The psychological tricks TfL uses to make London's tube feel faster - ldjb
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/london-underground-tube-psychology-experiments
======
sorokod
_Staff figured that standing on both sides could boost passenger flow – and
they were right, with 16,220 customers ferried up the standing-only escalators
versus the usual 12,745 over the same length of time._

The "staff" is interested in throughput. Individuals in a hurry are looking to
reduce latency.

~~~
brownbat
Also, they say "60 per cent of people don't actually bother to climb it," as
if that's a lot.

That means they were denying a preferred option to forty percent of their
users, that's a hell of a minority cohort.

